# What is your mbti type and what is your favorite season?



## julesbeex23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Probably spring! Tho it is so fleeting. I love to see new growth and beauty just appear. Everything gets so pretty and i love the changeble weather and rain x) And I'm born like two days after st. Pattricks day ( and the day before the, first day of spring)-infj


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

INFP and Autumn! Love it that it's cold enough for jumpers, but not so cold that I have purple fingers! The trees always look really pretty too :kitteh:


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

INTP. Summer, because all the land becomes filled with Sundresses and Short-shorts.

Winter is 2nd, because of the relaxing rain (California weather) and the cuddling atmosphere (if I have a gf at the time).


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

ISTJ, Winter > Autumn > Spring > Summer. I suspect that I'd prefer autumn to winter if I were to live in a colder climate, but even then there's a certain feeling about winter I quite like. Can't stand summer, the heat is awful.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

ISTJ, fall's only flaw remains the beginning of classes.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

My entire screen name comes from my favorites times and weather. I love rainy days, which we get a lot of in the Pacific Northwest. Autumn is my favorite season with its harvests and changing leaves and crisp air. Twilight is my favorite time of day, which has nothing to do with the sparkly vampire books/movies. Way before I knew what those were, twilight struck me as a thoughtful time when most people were asleep and world felt fragile and--I can't think of the word now--ethereal, in a sense.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Winter9


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP

A like seasonal changes. I like seasons to be what they are _supposed to be_ (a little Fi talk there). *My favorite season is winter *in which December - February there is plenty of snow for sledding and cross country skiing and cold enough temperatures to keep ice for skating (which is to say daily highs to be below freezing).

I don't like _unseasonable_. Let winters be winters and summers be summers, with spring and fall transitioning between the two.


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I had a small hypothesis about personalities and seasons, and if there hadn't been a thread I would have made one myself :tongue:

My thoughts were such: Since introverts like time alone I reasoned they would like the cooler seasons best when staying inside is more common. Extroverts would probably enjoy the warmer months more because it's a good time to get out and do things with others. 
Sensors I could see enjoying any season as there are enjoyable sensual experiences associated with all of them, and probably would come down more to which past experiences were the most enjoyable for them. Intuitives I sense as liking fall and winter more, but that's just a gut feeling. :wink: Maybe, like someone else already mentioned, it's because intutives are more introspective, and these seasons seem more introspective.
Feeling and Thinking I feel don't make much of a difference in seasonal preference, except in that feelers may have a more definite opinion on which season is their favorite and thinkers may have less of a preference.
Perceivers may flow with the seasons more, their favorite season being the one they are currently in. Judgers may have a more definite opinion on which season they just don't like despite enjoying certain things about that season (for me it's summer :blushed. 

And of course an important factor in all of this is location. If someone lives in a hot climate they'll probably prefer cooler months and vice versa for people who live in a cold climate. (Although if someone lives there it may be because they actually like that climate :laughing

The information so far in this pole is inconclusive for sensors (just goes to show who spends more time on the internet :wink, but intuitives do seem to prefer the cooler months so far.

Oh, and my favorite season in fall, INFJ.


----------



## Miauw (Sep 28, 2014)

ENFP and I like spring and autumn because everything is so so colourful!


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

ExTP, winter.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I like the heat of summer, but it's not refreshing.
I like the freshness of winter, but I hate the cold.

I love spring, but I hate the sunlight.
I love fall, but I hate the leaves.

So I guess spring; maybe fall too. I was born in october.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

ISTP, autumn (fall)


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP, fall definitely


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

INTP and summer because I'm one of those people who can't handle even a little bit of cold :tongue:


----------



## popsicle (Sep 6, 2014)

xNTP, don't have a favourite season but if I had to choose then probably late spring.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

INFJ and winter.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP, spring


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP, winter followed by fall.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

INFx- spring Because it's colorful, and it's neither too hot nor too cold. 
I'm a dark and extreme person, maybe it's why I like a mild season.
I have to have some kind of balance.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

ISTP, Fall. I love the colours, sensations, balance, rain, lighting, basket, hats , hot beverages. I dislike spring though.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

ENTJ and I prefer LATE Fall. Like, before the snow starts and when it's still fairly colorful. The weather is absolutely ideal at that time. Around here (Western NC) it rains EVERY SINGLE DAY in early Fall, and I don't have a license.:frustrating: I also don't like being soaked by snow everywhere I go, but I do like the temperature, which is why I chose Fall over Winter.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

ENFP here and I said summer, but really I think I prefer fall... my issues is that I absolutely beyond any shadow of a doubt fucking hate winter (Canada whoo!) and Fall means winter is coming, so I can't really enjoy it too much. Summer where I live is blazing hot and lovely, and I love it.


----------



## jemine (Oct 11, 2014)

INFP: I would say Winter but my favorite parts are the transitions. When Fall comes to Winter and Winter comes to Spring.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

ENTP: Summer, Spring, and Fall. Winter is evil. Cold is evil. That is all there is to that. (Also, everything looks dead)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

ISTP and Fall/Autumn


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

MindPersonified said:


> INTJ. I am tied between spring and winter. I wish our extended 3 month holidays were during one of these seasons instead of during summer.


yeah! summer's too hot and buggy for the holidays. Although working while it's hot isn't so much of a nice idea either.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

ISFJ, autumn. I do appreciate all the seasons, but autumn's weather is my favorite.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Playful Proxy said:


> ENTP: Summer, Spring, and Fall. Winter is evil. Cold is evil. That is all there is to that. (Also, everything looks dead)


I don't like the cold in the winter, but the landscape and the scenery is very tranquil because everything is dead, barren, and greyish. The snow on the tree branches, the bright red berries on bare bushes, the vibrant green of the coniferous, the cascading snowflakes, the way it's like a dust storm when the wind picks up the snow and blows it into ghostly wisps... very beautiful.  Also, the blue skies pop out in a field of white on a clear and sunny day. Quite mind-blowing. 

BUT...who goes out in the winter and cold to catch glimpses of winter's beauty? NOT ME. lol. When I'm outside, all that's in my mind is to seek shelter and warmth before my fingers freeze off. Since that's all I'm thinking of, I don't even look at the scenery as I walk. xD (Plus I drive in a warm car everywhere rather than walking on icy sidewalks)


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

EMWUZX said:


> ENTJ and I prefer LATE Fall. Like, before the snow starts and when it's still fairly colorful. The weather is absolutely ideal at that time. Around here (Western NC) it rains EVERY SINGLE DAY in early Fall, and I don't have a license.:frustrating: I also don't like being soaked by snow everywhere I go, but I do like the temperature, which is why I chose Fall over Winter.


The grey skies cast visible shadows among the fall leaves, and the bright red and orange are a stark contrast against the emerald green of the grass. I've always loved that about autumn, and it's not visible until the later days when the leaves actually fall and there's zero green in the tree leaves. It's like a contradiction of hot and cold colours. Absolutely lovely!

Too bad I like spring more. > Autumn's my second choice because of the colours and the nice weather. I enjoy rain, wind, and cloudy days. I dislike sunny days because I'm like a vampire. xD


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

INTJ - Fall going into Winter period....


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTP and Summer. I cant stand the cold.


----------



## Drowned (Jul 28, 2014)

INTP & Winter - seems to be when everything feels far, far calmer.

And therefore, strangely enough, more intense.

Is that odd?


----------



## Star Skywalker (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm an INFJ who likes Winter.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

INTJ and Spring. All the bugs are dead because of the Winter and it is becoming warmer which causes it to be a nice mix between the freshness of Winter and the warmth of Summer.


----------



## neardark (Oct 17, 2014)

ESFJ and it's a tie between spring and winter.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP and same as Squirrel...fall going to into winter is my favorite, so late October/early November. I live in Wisconsin so I get sick of winter after Christmas because it's freaking cold here, especially last year with -50 degree wind chills.


----------



## CesarTheGreat (Jul 17, 2014)

INTP and fall. Summer is too hot, winter too cold and too many people expect you to do something in spring.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP: Autumn (I even like the word "Autumn").


----------



## Opservator (Oct 22, 2014)

INFJ and spring. I absolutely despise winter, so the instant the season changes it's a huge relief to me. I like summer, but not nearly as much as spring. Fall feels too much like winter for me to enjoy it.


----------

